# Growing Moss fast?



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

you could always attach it to some driftwood or something that is somewhat porous. i dont have any experience with java moss but i've read some posts that say that have better luck getting it to grow faster when it is spread out thin. maybe because it gets more light to all of the plant?
maybe you can spread it thin till it grows and then bunch it up in the corner of the tank and then spread some more and keep doing that.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i have managed to grow it faster out of water than in water... I put mine on a log or driftwood and put a spray bar with a timer over it and bam... fast growth. good light is clutch with this method though.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

java moss is a lower light plant right? how much light did you need in out of the water?


----------



## python (Mar 21, 2007)

Spread it thin and get it as close to the surface as possible. I think it also grows faster if you attach it to something.


----------



## SamH (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm trying to grow some outside in full sunlight in this. Plan on harvesting 1/2 of it when it gets full. Have I got the right idea?


----------



## fish dork (Jan 13, 2008)

Spread it thin as mentioned. I would attach it to something as well. It starts out slow but once it gets a bit of growth start trimming it. The growth will start to explode after that and you'll be trimming it regularly. I keep mine about an inch long and it grows in 1.4WPG, pressurized CO2. I have to trim it almost weekly.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

yes, but try to keep the water moving over it or you get dead area


----------



## fish dork (Jan 13, 2008)

Ninja'd! I haven't tried growing it like that so I'll be watching to see how it does. In the aquarium I have found it does grow faster when attached to something rather than floating.


----------



## Kisho3 (Nov 26, 2009)

SamH said:


> I'm trying to grow some outside in full sunlight in this. Plan on harvesting 1/2 of it when it gets full. Have I got the right idea?


If I were you, I'd try attaching your moss to something. Maybe some rocks or a twig? Or maybe you can fold it onto a tiny piece of mesh (gutter guard)? I've heard that in general mosses tend to lose its stature and structure if you let it free float and what not, becoming more stringy. Attaching it to something will allow the moss to look its best. I haven't tended moss before either XD Sorry all my info is just from researching. But I'm waiting for my Christmas moss to arrive in the mail :hihi: Until then. . .


----------



## SamH (Jul 17, 2009)

I have the moss in almost all of my tanks but it's in use at the moment. I really want to give growing it like this a go before I have to spend money on buying some more.


----------



## SamH (Jul 17, 2009)

I figure that since this dish is only 2" high max and about 20" wide, the moss should cover the surface, right? All I want is a big mat that I can use when I need to, I don't need structure yet.


----------

